# Julie Tran Transhipper, bad or good??



## bettafanatic916 (Dec 29, 2013)

I would like to know if anyone of you deal with Julie before, i sent her few emails a week ago and have not heard from her. I also called her and left few messages and no return call yet. I hate to deal with people like her.
I sent an email to the transhipper from Colorado and got a reply back the same day.
If Julie is not responding to my messages then i will have to use Linda and end up paying more for shipping fee.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Everyone on here uses linda, someone used the male guy in Florida and had terrible results, so I know Linda is good


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I know some people have worked with Julie and she was okay, but I could never get in communication with her. Because of this, I use Linda Olson.

When Linda doesn't answer, I know it's because she has just gotten a shipment in and won't be sleeping that night, because she's busy earning her dollars - and as a note, a shipment's coming in Monday and it's supposed to be ginormous because she's getting one from Indonesia and another from Thailand all at once - so don't expect any communication from her before Tuesday, lol.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

How much does the transshipping usually run? I live 30 minutes from Denver and would happily meet a shipper closer to them to keep costs down. I was just wondering since I have been tempted to purchase online but wasn't sure how the transshipping worked. I didn't want to email Linda with this tiny question because I figured she was extremely busy.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

You should email her - but wait until Wednesday, since we know she's going to be slammed. If you're close enough to drive to her place, you _can _go pick up your fish, and that will cut the costs down considerably. I don't know what the rates are if shipping isn't included. I usually end up paying $26.20 in transshipping costs, priority mail included.

Linda is really nice. She'll answer your questions, and even give you a price breakdown so you know what you're paying for.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I've not worked with Juli Tran. I live on the east coast so I used Jesse (in FL) when I bought Xerxes.
Are you paying for over night (1 day) shipping or standard 2 day priority mail? If priority it would be a flat rate no matter where you are... but 1 day would be better for the fish even though it costs more.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks hrutan. I might do that. I don't expect to be purchasing any betta any time soon, but I'll definitely ask her next time I'm looking


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

Haven't used her but have used Linda and Jessie they both where good but oinda costs more for me cause I'm out of state (in fl so have to use Jessie Right now ) but I should get get my fish tomorrow so I will let you know if Jessie's good it came out to 28.84 for my order for priority mail (used it cause he's like 1 1/2 hours from my house but no car or time ) for 4 fish so if you live in CO u can pick them up or you can use your in state shipper to cut down on costs


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Julie is a very nice person when you meet her personally, though what I've realized is, that she takes a while to respond to her emails, I pick my fish up locally from her so I don't have to pay for shipping, I practically live 30 min away from her.

She's great over all but is not fast to reply to your emails!


----------



## bettafanatic916 (Dec 29, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> Julie is a very nice person when you meet her personally, though what I've realized is, that she takes a while to respond to her emails, I pick my fish up locally from her so I don't have to pay for shipping, I practically live 30 min away from her.
> 
> She's great over all but is not fast to reply to your emails!


I am sure she is very nice person but ignoring or not replying my messages is been really rude and just piss me off. I am away from home and i have a shipment of betta supply from Thailand and i want her to get it for me. look alike i will have to use Linda. 
Maybe i should be a transhipper too since i have both permit import and export so i can send the betta to each of you, competing with Julie. I don't have time, i am too busy.
Since you live only 30mn from her, my question is, you live in Fresno or Sacramento ? My friends told me she live in SAC.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I totally agree with you. I see your perspective and I think she needs to reply right away, fish are living creature and if she doesn't take that to notice then I will NOT be using her ever, but atm she hasn't failed me yet, she lacks communication which I am very annoye by.

I live in Granite Bay, if you know where that is? It is near Sacramento about 30 min away.


----------

